# Peacock Bass Pattern



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the new Peacock Bass pattern I came up with.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

it resembles a yellow perch when you look at it in a native species way.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! How big is it?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice Paul, would prob be a kawartas color...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It is 6" in length....I think it will produce anywhere personally.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Classic pattern. Have you tried the same pattern over foil? I bet it would pop.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That would make a nice foil pattern....I'd like to see one Vince....go for it! I'm done with foils until have some time on my hands.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree, the foiling is time consuming. Just thought that pattern would favor a foiled bait.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Another recent and popular spring pattern...Crappie


----------

